# What should I make?



## colerulz123 (May 6, 2012)

I am getting a hedgehog in about a month and i dont know what else I can make to put in her cage.i made a sleeping bag, a hat, and a cage liner. I am going to make a wheel but what else can I make? I want to make a igloo cover because I do not have 20 dollars to buy one. Anyone know how I could make it? Also what is better... A water bottle, or a dish? Please help! 
-amanda andher soon to be hedgehog, Winnie <3


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

What fabric are you making the things out of? Make sure there are not strings. 

A water dish is always better. Bottles chip and break their teeth, strain their neck and don't give enough water fast enough. So always use a water dish. You want your dishes to be ceramic, not plastic. Plastic dishes can be tipped. If the water dish is tipped over, the hedgehog could get dehydrated. 

I want to mention, if you don't have $20, you really shouldn't be getting a hedgehog. You need to have at least $200 set aside for vet bills. There are so many people that have hedgehogs but can't afford a vet and the hedgehog dies. People think that small animals don't need vets, but they do. Unless you have money set aside you shouldn't get one, that's my honest opinion. In my experience and opinion, $200 is not enough. They require exotic vets, which usually charge more. One emergency appointment can easily cost over $200. 

Make sure the wheel is large enough, around 12" and has a solid running surface.


----------



## colerulz123 (May 6, 2012)

Dont worry, I have money I.just don't think I should be spending 20 dolkars on something that isnt essential when I could make it out of my fleece.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

I prefer dishes. I refill Cedric's water dish every morning, and his water is clean. Cedric loves to stand on the side of the bowl to drink and I don't like water bottles. Water bottles can hurt tounges, chip teeth, and the hedgehog won't get fresh water. If you have extra fleece, make some fleece strips for your hedgehog to burrow in. Cedric loves to sleep under them.

Watch out, your hedgehog will soon steal your heart.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

going to agree with hedgie girl, vet bills add up quickly. you should have probably 300 dollars minimum in my opinion


----------



## colerulz123 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks kittyeats  I can pay for it im just saying I'm not going to buy something I could maje for frre..


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I would make more of the same. You can't have too many liners or cuddle bags.


----------

